# stealth grow



## potluva (Apr 25, 2005)

what is the best lighting system for a small stealth grow? most hps systems 250 or up are atleast 11" tall are theyre smaller setups?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 25, 2005)

You're probably gonna have to go with the 200 watt CFL's.  They're not as good as the big lights, but they're small, and can pretty much touch the plant without burn.


----------



## potluva (Apr 25, 2005)

cool thanx-hey i was wondering if anyone knows a cheaper place to get these i found the 200 watt cfl mounted for 300 expensive!


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm running a 430W in a very compact stealth setup and it's working great. You are looking at lights that are not 'remote ballast'. You NEED a remote ballast with a batwing reflector and/or cool tube for small spaces. The cool tube would probably be the better choice IMO. Either way you need to have just the lamp in the growspace with the ballast hidden elsewhere. Flos are good yes, but they are not going to give you the yeild I'm sure you are looking for when all's said and done.


----------



## potluva (Apr 25, 2005)

i found a mini 150 watt hps batwing for $150 that i think would suit me fine.


----------



## potluva (May 4, 2005)

i found a 250 watt hps for $75!!!! says its refubished and in used casing, this is ok w/me as long as it works and its cheap. does a 250 batwing get real hot?


----------

